# .45acp velocity ?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've read in some other threads that some feels that the .45acp round looses a lot of velocity shot out of a 3" barrel. I'm not sure if the velocity issue covers accuracy or stopping power, or maybe both.

Now that I have my new Kimber Ultra Carry II, 3" barrel, I was curious about this subject. The gun is brand new and I've only put about 50 rounds (230gr fmj) through it and it was very accurate at 25'. I did shoot a few rounds at 50' and it didn't seem quite a accurate, which I might expect with such a short barrel. Granted I still a lot more time with the gun but my question is: Is the (reported) loss of velocity causing the lack of accuracy at the further distance? And, could that be solved by using a lighter (185gr) with a higher starting velocity?

I plan to buy some 185gr fmj before my next range trip, hopefully Wednesday, and do some experimenting.

Please excuse me if this questions is way off base, I'm still learning about all this and my obsessive nature needs the info


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you intending to engage targets beyong 100 meters? I wouldn't worry about it. It's a handgun and generally 10-30 feet is what most people should be training for accuracy with. Beyond that is not terribly practical and over 50 is where bullet drop begins to affect POA/POI in handguns.

Actual velocity is diminished from what the box may say due to a barrel shorter than what was use to test the ammo (generally around 3.9 inches-ish) but again i wouldn't worry too much about it. If you can put them where you intend them to go, you'll be just fine.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 the only thing that i would question would be expansion with sd ammo, i'd like to see a comparison of expansion with gold dots and the short barrel gold dots to see if their is any major difference with the difference in velocity...hint hint, maybe you should buy 20rds of each and try it hah...i would but the shortest barrel gun i have is my g29 and they don't offer 10mm in short barrel.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

not_possible said:


> +1 the only thing that i would question would be expansion with sd ammo, i'd like to see a comparison of expansion with gold dots and the short barrel gold dots to see if their is any major difference with the difference in velocity...hint hint, maybe you should buy 20rds of each and try it hah...i would but the shortest barrel gun i have is my g29 and they don't offer 10mm in short barrel.


I also have a full size Kimber so I could do some comparisons between a 5" and 3". I normally shoot at an indoor range but a guy I work with is a member of a local gun club and they have a outdoor pistol range, maybe I can get him to let me use the range one day when they are not open to the public.

I understand that most situations take place well under 50' but I was curious if the lighter round would keep it's trajectory longer than the heavier round fired from a 3" barrel.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

if that works out and he lets you be sure to post up the results...or you could just send the guns to my ffl and i'll do it for you:smt033 hah. my gf has over 100 acres and perfect "natural" range on her property where i do most of my outdoor shooting so i'm lucky in that aspect.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

not_possible said:


> if that works out and he lets you be sure to post up the results...or you could just send the guns to my ffl and i'll do it for you:smt033 hah. my gf has over 100 acres and perfect "natural" range on her property where i do most of my outdoor shooting so i'm lucky in that aspect.


I think I may join the club....$30 a year + 3 work days. Get a key and can go any time I want. Or pay $120 and have no work days. It's a little further to drive but would save in the long run over the $10 indoor fee each time. :idea:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

3" gun has a smaller sight radius thus the loss in accuracy
i wouldn't practice at 25yds either
90% + of all handgun incidents occur less than 30 feet


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's some good info

http://stevespages.com/page8f45acp.html


----------

